# never had live plants!!!



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Which is THE EASIEST plant to maintain in your tank in terms of lighting and feeding.

I would like to start adding some live plants, but have never even tried. I would like something that doesn't need a lot of special lighting IF POSSIBLE!

Share a few tips and tricks for caring "this plant" too please! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Java moss. Tie it to a piece of driftwood, and dont do anything else besides look at it. The more you abuse it, the better it grows. For a stem plants you cant go wrong with any hygrophila species ( difformis, polysperma). They are not low maintenance due to how fast they grow, but they are easy to grow without ferts and light. Java ferns for a foreground, or you could try some crypts. Best thing would to just get some plants that require low light and wing it. Dont be discouraged if some die or you get algae. Try plant geek to see the different categories of plants.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would just try a few first. I bought a bunch of swords anf my f*cking Spilo ripped them all to shreds LOL. I would also like to know the easiest ones to grow. I am in desperate need of some plant. My tank looks gay right now.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say amazon sword or probably any sword plant is easiest. I have three amazon swords that are now 2 years old. Got them when they were about 5" tall. Ive had a lot of succes with the taller grass type of plants to. Im no expert so I cant remember all the names. Check out some of my pics. I recently added a stem type plant that grows like mad. I have play sand substrate and only dose flourish comprehensive once a week and iron tablets once every three months. I would start with just a couple plants and see how it goes then add more. Glad to hear your tryn real plants. You wont regret it. I'll never do plastic again.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> I would say amazon sword or probably any sword plant is easiest. I have three amazon swords that are now 2 years old. Got them when they were about 5" tall. Ive had a lot of succes with the taller grass type of plants to. Im no expert so I cant remember all the names. Check out some of my pics. I recently added a stem type plant that grows like mad. I have play sand substrate and only dose flourish comprehensive once a week and iron tablets once every three months. I would start with just a couple plants and see how it goes then add more. Glad to hear your tryn real plants. You wont regret it. I'll never do plastic again.


I agree with the swords but they need light which in turn needs co2. I also had better growth with flourish tabs. One year ago mine was about 2 inches tall, now it is over a foot. micro swords are easy also for ground cover. Dont mess with hairgrass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any low light plant like java moss ,java fern, cypts... will be fine, however they wont look as nice as the would under higher lighting. In a low light setup my java moss was dark green and very small, however when i moved it to a higher light tank it took of and became a brighter green.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

i have sand in my tank, with low light(wrapped electrical tape around the bulb) is there anything i could use for ground cover? will java moss spread?


----------

